# Hairline Crack in Silestone Counter/Advice-Experience-Opinions



## StabMasterArs0n (Nov 17, 2020)

One of my first jobs in the trades was doing counters. Lots of silistone. Seems to me like a bad install. We would put loads of furring in cabinets to prevent this. I'd blame it on the orange box installer and file a warranty claim.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

StabMasterArs0n said:


> One of my first jobs in the trades was doing counters. Lots of silistone. Seems to me like a bad install. We would put loads of furring in cabinets to prevent this. I'd blame it on the orange box installer and file a warranty claim.


STAB,,,,Interesting......With regard to granite (my experience) I have always leveled (made a plane out of it) myself with furring/shims before the templaters showed up.They would check it and say good to go.

However, I was never sure as to whose responsibility it was to be sure that counter was well supported.

I am not sure my daughter was ever informed as such, as I have not heard mention of it (her husband was working yesterday and I still do not have answers to some other questions).

When you were installing, apparently you took on the responsibility for leveling/shimming/furring as necessary.

Thanks


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

most counter top guys will walk away if cabs are not level, to much of a headache


----------



## StabMasterArs0n (Nov 17, 2020)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> STAB,,,,Interesting......With regard to granite (my experience) I have always leveled (made a plane out of it) myself with furring/shims before the templaters showed up.They would check it and say good to go.
> 
> However, I was never sure as to whose responsibility it was to be sure that counter was well supported.
> 
> ...


2007 or 2008. We mostly did granite but occasionally did engineered stone. I worked for a higher end company then the contractors that work with the orange box. We would shim and often add material to the top of cabents when there was not adequate support.

If home depot installers in your area are anything like the ones in Seattle or SF they probably just glued it, seamed it, and gtfo. The responsibility is tricky. Do they have a contract?


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

Home Depot has huge leverage over their subs. They'll make a sub eat a job whole; I watched it happen when I worked for an HD top fabricator in Michigan. Guy didn't like his Corian color; we replaced it. Nothing wrong with the job.

When the guy who's making the $5,000.00-a-month-payment on your CNC machine asks for a freebie, he gets it.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

Patrick just got back to me this morning, so I know a little more...nothing determinative per se ....but

1. It is 3cm silestone No plywood sub-top.

2. Yes, that corner is where their crockpot and toaster sits. They are extreemly carefull not to put an actual hot pan down and only use a trivit...but that is where their crockpot and toaster work w/o any trivet.
(We actually do not use/own a crockpot...but I'm a little surprized they could get very warm)
The gas stove is about 18-24" inches away.

3)No picture of cabinets pre counter top. But Patrick did say that corner did need a fair amount of shimming done by the installers. To the best of his memory, they used a 6' level and put shims in...but not actual furring strip adjustments.(They did not hack it though by running screws up from the bottom.)

4) I had him feel the caulk they used to set the top.....he said it was a soft caulk....not like hardened lig-nails...so I'm guessing the caulk provided no substantial shim support

5) The crack has not expanded any or widened in the last three days.

6)Patrick is looking for the HD guarantee/paperwork...(They have a 17 month old and a new vbaby...so kinda busyn doing diapers)

7) Patricks initial thought is pretty much KOWBOYS: Hope it does not expand, widen, or lippage any more...and live with it for now....actually apart from being principally white, it's design could not be much better for hiding a hairline crack.

8) He is concerned if the crack attracts/traps dirt and appears more visable.....do you think he could tint some clear epoxy with white and fill that crack some to prevent dirt accumulation...???? Any other better method.

I used epoxy to fill a gouge in granite I did installing a bath counter (when I pluged in the grinder with the trigger lock on) but can't remember the colorant I used...
I've also seen the pro stone guys use I think epoxy to disguise a chip...but don't know what colorant they use..I assume it works for silestone as in granite.

Thanks again for the help....it's their first home and prize kitchen.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

Kowboy said:


> Home Depot has huge leverage over their subs. They'll make a sub eat a job whole; I watched it happen when I worked for an HD top fabricator in Michigan. Guy didn't like his Corian color; we replaced it. Nothing wrong with the job.
> 
> When the guy who's making the $5,000.00-a-month-payment on your CNC machine asks for a freebie, he gets it.


 AGREE....I use them for carpet install sub. Had a problem one time, called it in in the afternoon, and they were there repairing the issue at 8am the next morning.They had to call me to let them in.

Had a problem with a granite install in my personel home. They cut the entire kitchen from the wrong shade slab that my wife had chosen. No ifs ands or buts.....they redid the kitchen on an expidited schedule and had it complete in a week and a half.


----------

